# Failed my PSI Jman test by 6 first try



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

So, I Failed my Jman test. I ran out of time and had to start guessing, and my nerves had me so bad I could not think strait...Sucked so bad, I don't want to go back hahahahah. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

jarrydee said:


> So, I Failed my Jman test. I ran out of time and had to start guessing, and my nerves had me so bad I could not think strait...Sucked so bad, I don't want to go back hahahahah. Any advice is appreciated



I had 3 years of night school before i took my exam. Took tons of practice exams in that time. I reread all of those and highlighted the answers in my code book. EVERY single question on the code portion of the exam had the answer already highlighted in my book. Got a 98% on that portion of the exam.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

When I write an exam, I go through and answer the easy questions first. Then I go back and work on the more difficult ones. Sometimes there are answers in other questions and sometimes answers just come into your head as your working. Calculations I leave to the end. In a multiple choice exam, ten minutes spent on calculations is hardly worth it if you run out of time and miss easy ones.

It sounds like anxiety is getting to you. You probably have the knowledge but your nerves are getting in the way.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

A shot of Wild Turkey chased by a shot of Fireball on the next test.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> A shot of Wild Turkey chased by a shot of Fireball on the next test.


He wanted to know how to pass the exam, not how survive 2 days of continuing ed:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

JoeSparky said:


> He wanted to know how to pass the exam, not how survive 2 days of continuing ed:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


I haven’t been drunk in class since high school  .


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

99cents said:


> When I write an exam, I go through and answer the easy questions first. Then I go back and work on the more difficult ones. Sometimes there are answers in other questions and sometimes answers just come into your head as your working. Calculations I leave to the end. In a multiple choice exam, ten minutes spent on calculations is hardly worth it if you run out of time and miss easy ones.
> 
> It sounds like anxiety is getting to you. You probably have the knowledge but your nerves are getting in the way.


You are dead on. I don't know what happened to me. I was shaking so bad I was having rouble turning pages. Fuc*ing weird I know....I just don't know how to keep that from happening again. I have one more try at it, and then have to wait a calendar year to retest. I took tons of practice exams, was averaging 80% on them, then the real test comes and 99% of the questions I never seen. I never studied motor control diagrams. I had 3 questions on that. They had a diagram, and asked "If button A was pushed it would do this" If button B was pushed it would do this" Now I know what a start and stop button looks like, I didn't yesterday. The diagrams did not say start or stop, you had to know the symbols.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

99cents said:


> When I write an exam, I go through and answer the easy questions first. Then I go back and work on the more difficult ones. Sometimes there are answers in other questions and sometimes answers just come into your head as your working. Calculations I leave to the end. In a multiple choice exam, ten minutes spent on calculations is hardly worth it if you run out of time and miss easy ones.
> 
> It sounds like anxiety is getting to you. You probably have the knowledge but your nerves are getting in the way.


I also had a plan of going through the test and getting the ones I know out of the way.... well that plan fell apart and I went back to how I did my practice tests. I did the calculations as they came, I am halfway decent at them, but I know I should have saved them. I must have guessed pretty good. I had 4 min. left.. 19 questions marked, and a bunch not answered.. So I guessed on them, and only failed by 6. Plus I am sure I got some of the state rules wrong, I only brought part 8 of the MI. code, there were 4 others I could have brought.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

I tried to remember some of the ones I didn't know so I could look them up later. I was so nervous that I could not find LOW VOLTAGE in the index.... as soon as I got out to my car... there it was... ugh


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

No one cares if you took multiple times to pass as long as you pass. Get right back on the horse...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

nrp3 said:


> No one cares if you took multiple times to pass as long as you pass. Get right back on the horse...


He has one more try and then he has to wait a year to write again.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> He has one more try and then he has to wait a year to write again.


You guys talk funny, down here we "sit" for an exam. In high school we "took" exams. :vs_cool:


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Ok, take a test prep class and get back on the horse. Sounds like you’re close.


----------



## Cosmorok (Jun 3, 2019)

It's interesting that you can bring your own books, with the Certificate of Qualification (Journeyman test) you walk in and are given a pencil, calculator and a new Canadian code book. When you walk out, you walk out in a daze according to most of the journeymen I've talked to.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Cosmorok said:


> It's interesting that you can bring your own books, with the Certificate of Qualification (Journeyman test) you walk in and are given a pencil, calculator and a new Canadian code book. When you walk out, you walk out in a daze according to most of the journeymen I've talked to.


The advantage of a real code book made out of paper is that you can write your own notes in it. As far as I’m concerned, you should be able to bring your own code book into the exam. If it contains notes you have written to yourself, that’s not cheating, it’s the code book you use in the real world.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> The advantage of a real code book made out of paper is that you can write your own notes in it. As far as I’m concerned, you should be able to bring your own code book into the exam. If it contains notes you have written to yourself, that’s not cheating, it’s the code book you use in the real world.


Unfortunately logic doesn’t work.

Another example of the real world is that no one is timing you when you’re doing a calculation or looking up any code. However, during the test, you are timed and have to rush through some of the more complicated questions that require multiple steps and calculations.

But I guess this is all a good thing, since the test is a barrier for entry. If they made it easier than everyone would be licensed.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> He wanted to know how to pass the exam, not how survive 2 days of continuing ed:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:





99cents said:


> I haven’t been drunk in class since high school  .


It's not my fault two shots gets you drunk. Also not my fault if someone that's not me takes advantage of you in such a moment of weakness.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> The advantage of a real code book made out of paper is that you can write your own notes in it. As far as I’m concerned, you should be able to bring your own code book into the exam. If it contains notes you have written to yourself, that’s not cheating, it’s the code book you use in the real world.


Nobody really bothers with this but you can mark up a PDF too - you can highlight it, add marginal notes, and add popup notes that are bigger than what you can fit in the margins. You can also put things like a picture from your phone, a link to a web site, or cut and paste text in there. I don't do this kind of markup on my phone, but it's not too hard to sync the PC version to the phone. 

I haven't messed with marking up an epub type, that would be even better since it displays easier to read on my phone. 

I'll always have the paper version around if I can, if I have to do more than a quick lookup I prefer paper.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> Nobody really bothers with this but you can mark up a PDF too - you can highlight it, add marginal notes, and add popup notes that are bigger than what you can fit in the margins. You can also put things like a picture from your phone, a link to a web site, or cut and paste text in there. I don't do this kind of markup on my phone, but it's not too hard to sync the PC version to the phone.
> 
> I haven't messed with marking up an epub type, that would be even better since it displays easier to read on my phone.
> 
> I'll always have the paper version around if I can, if I have to do more than a quick lookup I prefer paper.


I don’t know how to mark up the electronic version and have no inclination to learn  .

I don’t have a paper version now but sometimes wish I did. I used to leave it in a conspicuous place on inspection day to make it look like I actually use it...


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I always found it confusing that conspicuous was to openly display while conceal was to hide. Conspicuous is suspicious indeed! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

99cents said:


> The advantage of a real code book made out of paper is that you can write your own notes in it. As far as I’m concerned, you should be able to bring your own code book into the exam. If it contains notes you have written to yourself, that’s not cheating, it’s the code book you use in the real world.


In Michigan you CAN NOT highlight or write in your book. Only factory tabs allowed. If I could have highlighted, I would of had a better chance


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Get some test prep and pass it’s worth the investment. You’re close. Make the effort to to push it over the edge. Pass is good as 100%. You can do it.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

nrp3 said:


> Get some test prep and pass it’s worth the investment. You’re close. Make the effort to to push it over the edge. Pass is good as 100%. You can do it.


I paid for practice tests on test.com, I was hitting 80-89%, with time to spare. then the real test kicked my butt and had me froze. I just signed up for a IN PERSON test prep class. 350 bucks, 2 days, 8 hours a day. Thing that sucks is that it is an hour and 40 minutes away from me. I am doing it anyway. Hope it works!!! Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It's an investment in yourself. I took test prep for my journeymans and it helped me get through the first time. I can't remember whether I took it for my masters or not. Can't remember what I had for breakfast either.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

nrp3 said:


> It's an investment in yourself. I took test prep for my journeymans and it helped me get through the first time. I can't remember whether I took it for my masters or not. Can't remember what I had for breakfast either.


I am so happy to here you say that! I was hoping a real class would push me over the finish line. I feel better now. I was so damn nervous the first time I almost just froze up, could barely turn the damn pages..very weird..I know


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

We all have our strengths. One thing (maybe the only thing) I learned in college was how to take tests, but I still felt like I needed help. Feeling like you are better prepared will help with the nerves. The things I was worried about were the calculations, services, motors, tranformers etc, which I really didn't do all that often. I spend most of my time doing service and now generators, so I'd still have to brush up on those things if I had to take the test again.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

jarrydee said:


> I am so happy to here you say that! I was hoping a real class would push me over the finish line. I feel better now. I was so damn nervous the first time I almost just froze up, could barely turn the damn pages..very weird..I know


Remember to take a test prep, NOT a course to learn code. They are 2 completely different things that might coincide at some points, but not all.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Remember to take a test prep, NOT a course to learn code. They are 2 completely different things that might coincide at some points, but not all.


Absolutely, big difference.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

nrp3 said:


> We all have our strengths. One thing (maybe the only thing) I learned in college was how to take tests, but I still felt like I needed help. Feeling like you are better prepared will help with the nerves. The things I was worried about were the calculations, services, motors, tranformers etc, which I really didn't do all that often. I spend most of my time doing service and now generators, so I'd still have to brush up on those things if I had to take the test again.


I did good on the calculations. Outside of running out of time, My biggest problems were motor controller schematics, some parts of motors in general, and our state codes. All the studying I did, and I forgot that OCP for motors in the NEC was pretty much called something different. I was not prepared to be asked how big a hand hole has to be on a light pole, and had no clue where to find it, even after studying this damn NEC for a month.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jarrydee said:


> I did good on the calculations. Outside of running out of time, My biggest problems were motor controller schematics, some parts of motors in general, and our state codes. All the studying I did, and I forgot that OCP for motors in the NEC was pretty much called something different. I was not prepared to be asked how big a hand hole has to be on a light pole, and had no clue where to find it, even after studying this damn NEC for a month.


Totally remember that weird stuff on the test, that you don't even work with. That's why they usually allow a big percentage of mistakes, like 30% right ?

I was asked about working in confined space, and the use of a sniffer, I didn't work with this stuff until about 20 years later ! Or shoring regulations in trenching ? 

Motor controls is kind of a thing some people work with, but not everybody ? surprised it was on there. Maybe because you are in a more industrial area.

CA journeymans test is more about navigating the code book fast. My contractors test had that odd ball stuff


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

jarrydee said:


> In Michigan you CAN NOT highlight or write in your book. Only factory tabs allowed. If I could have highlighted, I would of had a better chance


I don't know if they still do it this way in Michigan, but there used to be three types of tests administered, when they were administered locally before the state took over licensing. Residential, commercial and industrial based, each time you retested, you got a different test.

First one I did was residential, ran out of time, never studied that much for the alternative residential calculation methods.

Second try I got the industrial one, the area I work in. I finished so early, got called on cheating.

Your luck may change with the second testing, but don't let that be a reason for you not to prepare yourself.

One of my community college instructors sat on several code making panels and was very knowledgeable, and knew how to teach. He knew the reasons *why* for the code rules, and that makes it a lot easier to remember them.

I had taken some classes at the local community college sponsored by the RECI who used to be in charge of licensing, now they only have classes for inspectors. But you may want to contact them or the state for local classes in your area.

http://recimi.org/page-586922


Keep trying till you make it, good fortune to you.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

CMP said:


> I don't know if they still do it this way in Michigan, but there used to be three types of tests administered, when they were administered locally before the state took over licensing. Residential, commercial and industrial based, each time you retested, you got a different test.
> 
> First one I did was residential, ran out of time, never studied that much for the alternative residential calculation methods.
> 
> ...


I signed up for a $350 test prep class for this weekend. The guy said "we don't teach you code, we teach you what's on the test".. We will se how it goes. it is 2 hours away from home, so I had to spend another 100 bucks for a hotel room. So this class is going to be 450 all together. I hope it is worth it.


----------



## phamousgrey (Mar 22, 2018)

actually, what that guy/he said would be helpful for sure. it all depends on what you know first hand. if you know your code book well enough to kno where to find stuff or where to find where you need to look, you'll be fine with that portion. but the intangibles, ie the stuff you learn on the job etc is basically the rest of it/mostly...depending on where you work, you may not know nothing about crane signals, or remember stuff about ladder safety or fire extinguisher classes or CPR.. lol,, sry.


or god forbid, stuff about motors and their winding characteristics etc..


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

You should have plenty of time to not only finish the test but to check answers as well. 
Here is what I did. 

When I took the test maybe like 7 out of the first 10 questions were on motors and these all required me to do calculations of some sort.
I did the first motor question and it took awhile so the little clock went off in my head because I am wondering if I will be doing calculations that take time the whole exam--this wasn't the case but what I did was skip those questions and went through the test doing the questions I knew the answers to and then went back and did the questions I skipped. 

When you take the test again, try this method as it will keep you from getting nervous. I had more than enough time to check and even recheck(waste of time and not needed but your nerves kick)
Good luck.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

bostonPedro said:


> You should have plenty of time to not only finish the test but to check answers as well.
> Here is what I did.
> 
> When I took the test maybe like 7 out of the first 10 questions were on motors and these all required me to do calculations of some sort.
> ...


So... Go through once and answer all the one's I know 100%. Then go through again and answer the one's I am sure I can find fast, then the rest? right? seems like if I can just get the first 2 steps done, I will be at or over 60 questions right, and I pass.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

By the way, the class was great. I had a lot of fun while learning. I would recommend Dandy Education to anyone in MI.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hopefully that gets you into passing territory. Best of luck. Let us know.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

I see this posted quite often, it’s about how to take a test. I see the logic in it.




TEST TAKERS.

I've seen a lot of people lately testing. Here's a proven test taking method that produces high success rates.

Feel free to add your own tips to help the group. 

Cheers. 

Its a common misconception here that you need to memorize the NEC. Taking tests is an art all on its own. Here is what I have found is the best method to taking tests, especially code related tests. Its called the WAVE method. ****MAKE SURE YOU STAY DEDICATED TO THE TIMING AND POLICE YOURSELF********. 1. FIRST WAVE- You scan through the entire test from beginning to end. You only answer questions that you know off the top of your head. Do not spend more than 3-5 seconds thinking about them. 2. SECOND WAVE- same method but spend 30 seconds thinking about some of the questions you saw. DO NOT USE THE CODE BOOK YET. 3. THIRD WAVE- This is where you will use the code book. Do not spend more than 1-2 minutes searching for the answers. 4. FOURTH WAVE- Do not spend more than 3-5 minutes looking for the answers. By this time, you will have 70-85% of the test answered. 5. FIFTH WAVE- answer all of the harder questions in order of difficulty. This method has multiple benefits....You do not leave simple unanswered items; by going through in waves, you will run across the answers for other questions by happenstance. (I typically feel this happens for about 5-10 questions or so..);also builds confidence being that you have a sense of accomplishment and will not feel as rushed towards the end. I used to teach test taking classes and this method produced a high success rate.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think it depends how the questions are weighted. If each question carries equal points, then it makes sense to go through the easy ones first and leave the calculations for last. But in my state, they changed the questions so that they are weighted differently. Because of that, you’d be wasting time reading through multiple times.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I think it depends how the questions are weighted. If each question carries equal points, then it makes sense to go through the easy ones first and leave the calculations for last. But in my state, they changed the questions so that they are weighted differently. Because of that, you’d be wasting time reading through multiple times.


 In Ohio , they are equal. 

I could see how passing there would be harder.

I take it the easier ones are worth less points?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Awg-Dawg said:


> In Ohio , they are equal.
> 
> I could see how passing there would be harder.
> 
> I take it the easier ones are worth less points?


Yup. 

When I took the test they were all the same weight. I remember 100 questions in four hours for the Code section of the test. 2.4 minutes per question. So it made sense to answer all the short questions first and then go back to do the five minute calculations last. 

But now the harder questions are worth more points. So you might be better off spending five minutes on the calculation worth three points than answering 5 shorter questions worth half a point each.


----------



## DashDingo (Feb 11, 2018)

jarrydee said:


> You are dead on. I don't know what happened to me. I was shaking so bad I was having rouble turning pages. Fuc*ing weird I know....I just don't know how to keep that from happening again. I have one more try at it, and then have to wait a calendar year to retest. I took tons of practice exams, was averaging 80% on them, then the real test comes and 99% of the questions I never seen. I never studied motor control diagrams. I had 3 questions on that. They had a diagram, and asked "If button A was pushed it would do this" If button B was pushed it would do this" Now I know what a start and stop button looks like, I didn't yesterday. The diagrams did not say start or stop, you had to know the symbols.




I just took my masters a few months back. I was so rattled I was getting up to piss every ten minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

DashDingo said:


> I just took my masters a few months back. I was so rattled I was getting up to piss every ten minutes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya, it really sucks. I thought I failed by a LOT towards the end, and I just wanted out of there. I didn't even care anymore, I just wanted OUT. I was surprised that I only failed by 6 questions. I had to guess on over 20 of them because I was running out of time.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

jarrydee said:


> Ya, it really sucks. I thought I failed by a LOT towards the end, and I just wanted out of there. I didn't even care anymore, I just wanted OUT. I was surprised that I only failed by 6 questions. I had to guess on over 20 of them because I was running out of time.



This happened on my journeyman's test. As I went through I circled the ones I didn't know off the bat and gave myself about 60 seconds to look up each answer. If I was getting somewhere, I would continue, else I circled it and moved on. I kept count of how many I had circled. This allowed me to make sure I got 60/85 correct, or could be reasonably certain that I did in order to pass. That took up all but the last 20 minutes of the test, so I guessed on the rest. Of course, I found the ones I did get on the first pass word-for-word and checked the exceptions. ALWAYS check the exceptions. Also, use a piece of scratch paper or your book if allowed and mark your sections down for the problem. It saves you a ton of time cross referencing. Another good tip is to bring a lot of pencils. 5 or 6. Then you can use them as book marks.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

sparkiez said:


> This happened on my journeyman's test. As I went through I circled the ones I didn't know off the bat and gave myself about 60 seconds to look up each answer. If I was getting somewhere, I would continue, else I circled it and moved on. I kept count of how many I had circled. This allowed me to make sure I got 60/85 correct, or could be reasonably certain that I did in order to pass. That took up all but the last 20 minutes of the test, so I guessed on the rest. Of course, I found the ones I did get on the first pass word-for-word and checked the exceptions. ALWAYS check the exceptions. Also, use a piece of scratch paper or your book if allowed and mark your sections down for the problem. It saves you a ton of time cross referencing. Another good tip is to bring a lot of pencils. 5 or 6. Then you can use them as book marks.


Now it is on a computer, they give you 2 pencils and one piece of scratch paper. NO writing in code book.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

jarrydee said:


> Now it is on a computer, they give you 2 pencils and one piece of scratch paper. NO writing in code book.



I was talking about writing in the exam booklet. I just took my jman's test last year. You can find a testing center that does a paper exam if you look around. Also, you can still write the question numbers down on your scratch paper.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

sparkiez said:


> I was talking about writing in the exam booklet. I just took my jman's test last year. You can find a testing center that does a paper exam if you look around. Also, you can still write the question numbers down on your scratch paper.


Oh, sorry. yes you could write them down. On the computer, you just hit "next" without answering and it will skip to the next question, then bring you back to the ones you skipped at the end.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

jarrydee said:


> Oh, sorry. yes you could write them down. On the computer, you just hit "next" without answering and it will skip to the next question, then bring you back to the ones you skipped at the end.



Yea, but you need to be able to quickly rank the ones you missed in a manner that you focus on the ones you are sure you can get correct answers on with a bit more time. I don't know exactly how the software works, but I would rather spend my time on questions I'm sure I'll get a point on.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

sparkiez said:


> Yea, but you need to be able to quickly rank the ones you missed in a manner that you focus on the ones you are sure you can get correct answers on with a bit more time. I don't know exactly how the software works, but I would rather spend my time on questions I'm sure I'll get a point on.


You are exactly right. The prep class told us to go through once and answer ALL of the questions that we know 100%, then go through a 2nd time and answer the ones that you know you can find quickly. Then go through a 3rd time and answer the ones that you need to take time on. They said that we should already have 60 questions right with the first 2 passes, so that is a passing score right there. I froze my first time, was way too nervous, and did exactly the opposite of this.


----------



## lmgoldstein (Nov 29, 2019)

*materials*

Got a question about the test: Do you get "tables" to refer to when it come wire size, loads VA, etc?


----------



## lmgoldstein (Nov 29, 2019)

*Test Question - California*

When taking the Jman's test do they give you "tables" to work by? I.e. cable sizing, conduit sizing, demand factor etc?


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

lmgoldstein said:


> When taking the Jman's test do they give you "tables" to work by? I.e. cable sizing, conduit sizing, demand factor etc?


They don't tell you what table it is, but yes... you have to use the tables a lot. They will ask something like.... What size GEC do you need for a 200a service on a dwelling. Since GEC's only go by wire size on the table, you would have to go to the ampacities table, find the conductor size, then go back to the EGC table and find the GEC size. BUT WAIT!!! You forgot to multiply that 200 amps by 83% first, because it's a dwelling. FUN stuff man!:surprise:


----------



## lmgoldstein (Nov 29, 2019)

Wait! I live in a dwelling! Does that count?


----------



## lmgoldstein (Nov 29, 2019)

Just joking.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Just retook the test and passed!! It is finally over!


----------



## lmgoldstein (Nov 29, 2019)

how much for your study materials?


----------



## lmgoldstein (Nov 29, 2019)

Oh yeah, congrats!!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

lmgoldstein said:


> how much for your study materials?


I failed after spending money on on-line practice tests, I have the mike holt book to.. That in person prep class is what did it for me. i ran out of time last time. this time i was done and still had 80 min. left. I passed with 85% after an hour and 10 minutes. Find a local prep class. I had to drive 2 hours to my prep class, and stayed in a hotel for the weekend. it was worth it


----------



## CMP (Oct 30, 2019)

*Nice Work Jarrydee*



jarrydee said:


> Just retook the test and passed!! It is finally over!



Congratulation, you put down life's distractions long enough to concentrate on the problem at hand. Keep that attitude in the back of your head as you progress through your life and career.



You can do whatever you set your mind to. But don't quit learning now. The more you know, the more valuable you become to society.


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

CMP said:


> Congratulation, you put down life's distractions long enough to concentrate on the problem at hand. Keep that attitude in the back of your head as you progress through your life and career.
> 
> 
> 
> You can do whatever you set your mind to. But don't quit learning now. The more you know, the more valuable you become to society.


Thank you! I really appreciate it!


----------



## jarrydee (Aug 24, 2019)

Got my license today!! Time to see what kind of raise my boss is giving me, or union.


----------

